# "Sweet Pea" and a North Ga Bear...pics and video



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2011)

It didnt take alot of convincing me to make this trip, just need a partner for it. RapidFire was wanting to go and he asked me and I was game. He tells me he wanted me so i could help him carry a bear out, I believe it was because he knew he could out run me

Almost there and he tells me not to hurry rain and fog had set in w low visibility.














Sign was abundant




I was prepared to spend 3 night in my back seat if necessary





Friday am we set out behind 4 others and I took my time stopping every 20-30 yds and listening. Squirrels can fool ya as they make a lot of noise as well. One spot I stop and hear leaves shuffling and focus on it and soon the telltale sign of acorns crunching gave the bear away. My situation was one were everything was perfect. Wind in my face 60 yd downward drop to the bear, plenty of cover over head. I close in to 10 yds rather quickly and wait. Feels like 10 mins but probably less than 5. As the bear is climbing down I prepare for the shot as it clears the canopy. I take it and the bear pauses a second then hits the ground running. Two strides in I see him stumble and start rolling and then a crash 30 yds a way. I wait a bit just to calm down cause for this flat lander this was hog hunting on steroids!.
No need to track I could see the bear after a couple of steps but this is what I saw walkin to him.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2011)

Got to him and sat down. Could not believe what just happened. I had just taken a N Ga bear w a 38# longbow. Got great penetration. Shot thru the heart. In the video at the shot I was thinkin man its a little back so I quickly nock another arrow and come off the bear so to me the video is not great.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2011)

There was actually several guys near me that watched the shot and they helped us get him out.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2011)

Some views before going home and the video.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2011)

Many thanks to Mark Land and Mark Willingham for all the help they provided in making this short exciting adventure. 36 hours 12 on the road 5 bears seen  1 on the ground...
Thanks guys!

Here is a screen shot of my fletchings.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 17, 2011)

AWESOME congrat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!  Great job buddy!  We've got to plan a trip next year with some lead time.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 17, 2011)

Good going, congratulations!


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 17, 2011)

really cool!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 17, 2011)

Man you and "sweet p" has been wearing them out! Congrats!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 17, 2011)

Good deal!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 17, 2011)

Man, you nailed em, that is great.....


----------



## ranger374 (Sep 17, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Man, you nailed em, that is great.....



how much did he weigh???

congrats


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome Martin!!! You had me pumped all day friday after sending me a pic of the bear. I am happy for u bud.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah , thats getting it done!  How much did he weigh?  How do you judge the size when they are in a tree?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 17, 2011)

Now that will shape up your load. Way to go Martin and Sweet Pea.


----------



## kennym (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Bud! You are stackin up the meat!! 

Is that bow losin weight? Just curious.

I'da swore it was 44@28" when I finished it up!

Maybe my scale is off a bit.

Congrats!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2011)

kennym said:


> Hey Bud! You are stackin up the meat!!
> 
> Is that bow losin weight? Just curious.
> 
> ...


Kenny at my draw length It's 38#  we've checked that several times


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 17, 2011)

awsome martin!!!!! just takin afternoon break from the hunt,can't wait to see pics and video on the big screen when i get home!!!!!! you da man!!!


----------



## onemoretime (Sep 17, 2011)

awesome  way to go


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 17, 2011)

That's just great Martin. I know that had to be a great thrill for you. Ready to go after Griz now.lol Congratulation.Here's to ya.mIKe


----------



## AMB (Sep 17, 2011)

That is very cool!  Were you hunting public land?


----------



## robert carter (Sep 17, 2011)

Good job Martin.RC


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 17, 2011)

congratulations and thanks for sharing a great story.


----------



## kennym (Sep 17, 2011)

That should show beyond any doubt- shoot a comfortable weight! You gotta put em in the right place first!

Great job!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2011)

Way to go potner! Im proud for you. Way to be man!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome Great Video and Pics


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome!  Congratulations!  What was the weight?  I've killed a bunch of em in canada and nothing gets my heart pounding like a black ball of coal inside 20 yards.


----------



## SOS (Sep 17, 2011)

Way cool!  Good, just very, very good!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> Awesome!  Congratulations!  What was the weight?  I've killed a bunch of em in canada and nothing gets my heart pounding like a black ball of coal inside 20 yards.


I estimated the weight between 120 and 140 lbs. In 07 in Maine I shot a 120# bear and 11 were brought to camp between 40 and 240 so I feel I am pretty close. 2 guys came by my truck and said that's a 200lb bear but obvious to me they can't judge one very well.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW, fantastic!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 18, 2011)

Good job Martin!!!!! thanks for taking me along!!!!! Thats one skin I hope you plan to tan!!!!!


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 18, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I estimated the weight between 120 and 140 lbs. In 07 in Maine I shot a 120# bear and 11 were brought to camp between 40 and 240 so I feel I am pretty close. 2 guys came by my truck and said that's a 200lb bear but obvious to me they can't judge one very well.



Hardest animal in the woods to judge size on I think.  I need to make it a point to really hunt cohutta some next year.  I'd love to kill one with trad equipment!


----------



## gurn (Sep 18, 2011)

Martin that was some real good shootin under pressure!!
I know ya got ta be tickled. I'm really impressed with that 38# bow. you are ah bad dude with that thing.
That bear is gonna eat real good.


----------



## amos moses (Sep 18, 2011)

Me and a friend were hunting there also, and the first time he saw a bear in the wild was about 30 seconds before Buckbacks put an arrow through it (he was watching from the main trail).  Luckily I was on the next ridge over and walked up just in time to give moral support to my partner Michael, and to Rapidfire, who were dragging the bear up the mountain to the trail. Congrats again Buckbacks on a fine bear.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 19, 2011)

Well done, that is so cool!


----------



## Tikki (Sep 19, 2011)

Proud for ya Martin! The video was great!


----------



## broadhead (Sep 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## markland (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats Martin, that was definitely a Txt I was waiting to hear.  'Ol sweet pea is putting 'em down, what a year!  Just glad I was able to help and that is how we are, you helped me with hogs and I am glad to return the favor.  Now it's in your blood and expect to see ya next year.


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats!  Nice one!


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 19, 2011)

Martin,
Again congratulations. Ain't nothing wrong with a 38# bow, most of the bows that the Native Americans toted were never over 50#, unless they were war bows. You started out with a bow weight that is not too heavy, and you shoot it  well, and it is really paying off. Awesome.

Ken


----------



## whossbows (Sep 19, 2011)

oh yea thats great,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jhamilt (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 21, 2011)

Man thats a nice bear Martin!!! Had to come back and look at it again.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats Martin!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 22, 2011)

That's awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bow Bear - Gotta Love it!!!  Knock-N-Load fellas!!!

*V*


----------

